# Help identifying S&W 38 Revolver



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

My boss has an old Smith and Wesson 38 revolver that he inherited from his dad. It doesn't have a swing out cylinder, there is a cut out to load cartridges and the cylinder doesn't swing out you pull a pin and take the cylinder out. The grips are black plastic, not sure if they are originals. The serial number is 58019.

If anyone has any ideas as to what model this is and year of manufacture any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

There is a S&W forum. "S-W Forum" is it's tag. They have a section where the members provide a service of identifying and value of guns. 

NOTE: THERE IS A STICKY AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE THAT SAYS WHAT INFORMATION OFF YOUR GUN THEY NEED FIRST. FAILURE TO FOLLOW THAT WILL RESULT IN BAD WORDS AND NO INFO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's not a S&W revolver.
It uses .38 S&W cartridges, but it was made by Harrington & Richardson.
They called it The American Double Action revolver.
This model was made from 1883 to 1940. Its serial number might indicate its year of manufacture, but my references don't say anything about that.
According to my references, it isn't worth much.

You might contact H&R and ask them for information. Click on: H&R 1871


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you that is the gun. I knew I could count on this forum for help!


----------

